

MapLatency.com – check latency to your website from any country - forcer
http://www.maplatency.com/

======
lucb1e
Cool, it works quite well. Get the feeling it's being hammered though, with
500ms GETs in the UK for a Dutch site (would expect 40ms) and 24000ms
pageloads (onready; simulated browser; costs quite a few resources). It
randomly works well though, giving accurate results I mean. Overall they seem
representative.

What I found very interesting is the dns test. My personal blog loads in just
over a second in south america (hosted at home in the Netherlands), makes
sense. DNS however is as fast in south America as here! I guess someone
visited the site and it got cached. Other places, e.g. India, gave normal
results (i.e. what you'd expect, limited by the speed of light), no recent
visitors there I guess.

------
rajington
Really cool, might need to average more samples though. I used it to view
changes from the server move for one of the largest games in the world:
[http://boards.na.leagueoflegends.com/en/c/help-
support/q8sJL...](http://boards.na.leagueoflegends.com/en/c/help-
support/q8sJLh1M-na-server-roadmap-update-upcoming-na-server-move)

------
binjoi
This is a great tool, thanks for sharing. Reminds me to keep things straight
and fast.

------
wpyz
Looks good. It would be useful if you used the pushState API so that the URL
changes and I could pass pre-set links to sites around.

------
PauloManrique
Great tool! It shows the difference a service like Cloudflare can do for you!

------
unusximmortalis
two thumbs up!

